# ejaculate inside



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for the graphic thread title, but I've been in one of my depressive cycles these past few months and I've recently been unable to stop dwelling on this topic in my mind. I'm feeling quite unfulfilled and it's reminding me of all the other years/decades of my life when I've been unfulfilled. While it's not that sex itself is not fulfilling, and I don't really pressure myself to be one way or another, I try to take it organically, however all my life I've been fearful and reluctant of finishing inside my partner. In fact I've only ever done it with my first ever GF and my ex W, and no more than a dozen times (including the one time it took to conceive my child), I always finish outside. Mostly due to fear of unwanted pregnancy, because other birth control methods just haven't been something I or my partners have ever been fond of or could use.

So while I've mastered the art and science of the pullout method, so much of the time there is a part about sex that feels incomplete. My GF and I are completely open to discussing this, and have figured out some workarounds, such as during oral she will swallow sometimes (which has a much bigger emotional affect on me than when not). Neither of us want any more children, and both of us are against hormonal or chemical methods, and physical contraception has too many drawbacks for us. I'm not against a vasectomy at this point (a few years ago I was about to but wasn't 100% sure yet but now I am) I have just had so many other medical priorities this past year to deal with. In all of the few relationships I've had they have always become sexless and I find the joy of self-pleasuring myself is sometimes just more enjoyable than the worries that go along with a loving partner (not saying it's better, just that its so much easier and therapeutic), because I don't have to worry about the time of the month or hearing the infamous words "my period is late" again even though it always inevitably arrives a day or two later. This worry greatly reduces the frequency of sex in my relationships.

I guess I'm just concerned if it's just too long I've been like this... I am hoping that a vasectomy, after proven effective with testing, will help me shed some of the fear, but am I the only guy that has been so timid this way, is it that abnormal? And if there is any other men that have had similar hangups that later had the V done, did it help ease the overwhelming sense of responsibility that goes along with sex?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Lon said:


> My GF and I are completely open to discussing this, and have figured out some workarounds, such as during oral she will swallow sometimes (which has a much bigger emotional affect on me than when not).


Between barrier methods (sponge, diaphragm, & condom), and the timing method (non-fertile times of the month), you should be able to have a more natural and full experience without just yet needing a vasectomy. 

I know having sex during her period may seem awkward, but if you do not feel safe enough to finish inside at that time, you may have a strong psychological barrier that even a vasectomy will not remedy.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

So _every_ other birth control method except vasectomy is something you and your partner won't/can't do?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For as long that having children is no longer a viable issue, (i.e. you've reached your agreed-upon optimum number, don't desire to have any, et. al.,) I would highly advocate just going ahead and getting the vasectomy!

IMHO, from the male's standpoint, there's nothing quite as sexually fulfilling and pleasurable as unprotected PIV orgasm/release! 

A good vasectomy would totally alleviate that fear of yours!*


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Not going to have anymore kids? Get a vasectomy. I did. 
Not that big of a deal really. 

Takes the worry out of what goes where! 

Then, you'll probably discover that you want to and can come inside all the time, as there are no worries.
After a while, you'll decide that maybe outside would be fun now & then too.....you, and hopefully both of you, miss the show & the mess. 

Ask me how I know that!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If you are 100% sure you don't want anymore kids, get the vasectomy. There really isn't a drawback to it.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My exH had a vasectomy. His urologist used the laser method and it went very well. The procedure was outpatient and took about 25 minutes. The only mark left behind was a small pencil eraser sized spot of raw skin that healed up within 3 days. He said he ached for a day or so, but no actual pain. If you're sure you don't want any more kids, I think vasectomy is the way to go.

I had a friend who used the pull out method for years. He was so conditioned to pulling out, he had a difficult time ejaculating inside when he was trying to conceive with his partner. So, be aware that it might take some time before you can finish inside as a matter of routine.

Personally, I HATE the pull out method with the passion of 1000 fiery suns. It makes sex so...incomplete. Just when I'm at my most sensitive and the sensations are the most intense...WHAMMO! stimulation ends because he's pulled out. Gah!

Also, simultaneous orgasms are a thing. The pull out method pretty much guarantees no simultaneous orgasms.

Yeah, if other BC is unacceptable to you, get the vasectomy. It will change your life.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Couples that use the pull-out method, are generally known as 'parents'.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Personally, I HATE the pull out method with the passion of 1000 fiery suns.












I'm so sorry MJJEAN, but I have been having trouble placing this meme, and I think I found just the right spot.

Badsanta


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> Personally, I HATE the pull out method with the passion of 1000 fiery suns.


I could not agree MORE with this. Except maybe with the passion of ten thousand fiery suns!

In fact I have been known to say -- "If you pull out now you are a dead man!!!"

Simultaneous orgasm is the way to go.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey, I get it. My husband and I feel the same about it as you do. However, we have unprotected sex all the time and he never pulls out and there's no baby  look up something called natural family planning. Bacically I chart my temp and cervical stuff each day so I learn when I'm fertile or not. We just avoid those few day a month and it's worked flawlessly. Pretty each to do actually


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy sh!t. I would NEVER use the pull out method as a viable birth control method. As Lurkster said, people that do that are called parents. There still can be sperm in the pre-ejaculate. Hello baby.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Holy sh!t. I would NEVER use the pull out method as a viable birth control method. As Lurkster said, people that do that are called parents. There still can be sperm in the pre-ejaculate. Hello baby.


There is a reason I know that to be true!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

badsanta said:


> Between barrier methods (sponge, diaphragm, & condom), and the timing method (non-fertile times of the month), you should be able to have a more natural and full experience without just yet needing a vasectomy.
> 
> I know having sex during her period may seem awkward, but if you do not feel safe enough to finish inside at that time, you may have a strong psychological barrier that even a vasectomy will not remedy.


Sponge and diaphragm we don't trust to be reliable enough, Condoms just don't work very well for me, I end up spending the whole time focussed on trying to keep it up and not losing it, the smell alone is a boner killer and we've tried other brands and materials just nothing works. Period sex is ok, she is very aroused at that time of month however she gets horrible cramps when we have sex at that time of the month which aggravates her back injury. 

I admit there is likely a strong psychological barrier, but it's rooted in the fact that I know what happens when sperm meets ova. When my ex W had her tubes tied (was a unilateral decision on her part) that is when I've had the most uninhibited sex ever, it really was wonderful for a short while before she decided to exit the marriage. I suspect after a vasectomy I'd be a little cautious at first but in short order would probably come to trust it.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

What about IUD's, the pill, and the like?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

toblerone said:


> What about IUD's


Yes, what about a non hormonal IUD? Served us well.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

toblerone said:


> So _every_ other birth control method except vasectomy is something you and your partner won't/can't do?


Pretty much. We're not closed minded or anything, just everything takes too much enjoyment out of it, feels unnatural, distracting and disconnecting.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

MJJEAN said:


> My exH had a vasectomy. His urologist used the laser method and it went very well. The procedure was outpatient and took about 25 minutes. The only mark left behind was a small pencil eraser sized spot of raw skin that healed up within 3 days. He said he ached for a day or so, but no actual pain. If you're sure you don't want any more kids, I think vasectomy is the way to go.
> 
> I had a friend who used the pull out method for years. He was so conditioned to pulling out, he had a difficult time ejaculating inside when he was trying to conceive with his partner. So, be aware that it might take some time before you can finish inside as a matter of routine.
> 
> ...


I'm not chicken of the surgery, but when I was considering it I was just recently divorced and chose to wait until I was on a new path before making it. Then last year I got my cancer diagnosis so the idea of getting any unnecessary surgeries was off the table. 

As for the pullout method leaving a feeling of incompleteness, I guess that is what I'm really trying to figure out is the root cause or not. I don't think I'm "too" conditioned to be able to go back to finishing inside, after all when my ex had her tubal we always came simultaneously and it was great, but I've never experienced simultaneously ever since, even with condoms. Maybe a big part of me is just really missing that. 

I'm pretty sure I know where I stand with the V, just have to discuss when an appropriate time is with my doctor.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> Couples that use the pull-out method, are generally known as 'parents'.


I disagree, aside from abstinence altogether, when combined with the timing method it is the only foolproof method there is. The problem is there is less room for error if you don't follow perfect practice. I've been relying on it for most of my 25 year sexual history. I find what is most sad about this is that I'm able to follow perfect practice, when so much of that time my biology has been craving more mess.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Holy sh!t. I would NEVER use the pull out method as a viable birth control method. As Lurkster said, people that do that are called parents. There still can be sperm in the pre-ejaculate. Hello baby.


In a healthy male there should be no sperm in the pre-ejaculate, if there's any there it's either from edging to close and actually ejaculating a little or else it was leftover from round 1.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Lon said:


> I disagree, aside from abstinence altogether, when combined with the timing method it is the only foolproof method there is. The problem is there is less room for error if you don't follow perfect practice. I've been relying on it for most of my 25 year sexual history. I find what is most sad about this is that I'm able to follow perfect practice, when so much of that time my biology has been craving more mess.


Well.....good luck with that.....foolproof......hardly. 
The list of people I know, including us, and many friends & relatives, says you are totally wrong. 

I wave the BS flag!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Yes, what about a non hormonal IUD? Served us well.


She has spent years towards detoxifying and eating clean, avoiding metals and anything that wouldn't be incorporated into a body by natural organic exposure, so copper is most likely out, and obviously all the hormonal methods are out too. Honestly the V would be the best solution, I'm just wanting to establish where my unfulfillment is coming from, and after reading from some of you and introspecting for a long time I really do think it stems from always having to hold back a little and always forcing myself to exercise self control.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> Well.....good luck with that.....foolproof......hardly.
> The list of people I know, including us, and many friends & relatives, says you are totally wrong.
> 
> I wave the BS flag!


You can disagree if you want, but even Planned Parenthood states that when perfect practice is followed the withdrawal method is 96% effective (that is, 4% of couples that rely on this method alone will experience a pregnancy within one year). Which is right up there with condoms, especially if also using fertility awareness. My problem has to do with my psychological issues surrounding having pretty much relied on this my entire adult life.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Lon said:


> I admit there is likely a strong psychological barrier, but it's rooted in the fact that I know what happens when sperm meets ova. When my ex W had her tubes tied (was a unilateral decision on her part) that is when I've had the most uninhibited sex ever, it really was wonderful for a short while before she decided to exit the marriage. I suspect after a vasectomy I'd be a little cautious at first but in short order would probably come to trust it.


Doctors make it easy on you. For the first few months, you're supposed to use an alternate method of BC until the tanks and tubes are fully cleaned out, so to speak. You'll go back to the urologist with semen samples. The lab will check the samples for sperm. Once it's confirmed you are no longer firing live rounds, you'll be cleared for sex without back-up birth control. This means you'll have lab confirmation the vasectomy was successful and that should help you feel comfortable trusting it.



Lon said:


> You can disagree if you want, but even Planned Parenthood states that when perfect practice is followed the withdrawal method is 96% effective (that is, 4% of couples that rely on this method alone will experience a pregnancy within one year). Which is right up there with condoms, especially if also using fertility awareness. My problem has to do with my psychological issues surrounding having pretty much relied on this my entire adult life.


I have one Pill baby and one condom baby. Turns out, real world use of BC is less effective than lab studies. Who knew, eh? :surprise:

Having spent countless hours researching, you are correct. The CDC and the WHO agree that the Fertility Awareness method is highly effective. In fact, used correctly, it is as effective as hormonal methods. The problem is user error. For Fertility Awareness to be effective, the woman must be educated on signs of fertility and diligent in her tracking methods. Most chart cervical position, cervical mucus, and body temperature to accurately predict ovulation and avoid unprotected sex on "dangerous days". 

Knowing I'd utterly fail at charting, I just had a tubal instead.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Having spent countless hours researching, you are correct. The CDC and the WHO agree that the Fertility Awareness method is highly effective. In fact, used correctly, it is as effective as hormonal methods. The problem is user error. For Fertility Awareness to be effective, the *woman must be educated on signs of fertility and diligent in her tracking methods. Most chart cervical position, cervical mucus, and body temperature to accurately predict ovulation and avoid unprotected sex on "dangerous days".*


There are some women that also do not have an easy relationship with their own vaginas that would make doing so too awkward to be effective.

I mean we are talking about mucus here:



















OMG Kristen Wiig is one of my favorite SNL characters.

Badsanta


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

MJJEAN said:


> Doctors make it easy on you. For the first few months, you're supposed to use an alternate method of BC until the tanks and tubes are fully cleaned out, so to speak. You'll go back to the urologist with semen samples. The lab will check the samples for sperm. Once it's confirmed you are no longer firing live rounds, you'll be cleared for sex without back-up birth control. This means you'll have lab confirmation the vasectomy was successful and that should help you feel comfortable trusting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with timing method, is that you have to avoid sex on not just the day of ovulation (assuming you could even pinpoint that) but the sperm can live for up to 5 days. Many women aren't like clockwork either, so add a few days safety factor plus at least 24 hours after during which the egg is viable and that's 9 or 10 days of the month that are off limits if using that method alone.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

badsanta said:


> There are some women that also do not have an easy relationship with their own vaginas that would make doing so too awkward to be effective.
> 
> I mean we are talking about mucus here:
> Badsanta


Lord, if a woman is squeamish about her own cervical mucus, she'd have some real issues with the pregnancy and birth process. She'd die at the sight of the various hazardous wastes and fluids oozed by babies and toddlers.



Lon said:


> The problem with timing method, is that you have to avoid sex on not just the day of ovulation (assuming you could even pinpoint that) but the sperm can live for up to 5 days. Many women aren't like clockwork either, so add a few days safety factor plus at least 24 hours after during which the egg is viable and that's 9 or 10 days of the month that are off limits if using that method alone.


That's why I said "dangerous days". 
Another forums I go to have had many lively discussions on FAM. Some of those ladies only have 3-5 days a month they feel safe having sex outside of during menstruation. Others only have 5-7 days a month where they _don't _feel safe. There are a few who have such wonky bodies they can't use FAM at all and only have sex when menstruating unless they're trying to conceive. 

Just like all other methods of non-sterilization BC, FAM doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Lord, if a woman is squeamish about her own cervical mucus, she'd have some real issues with the pregnancy and birth process. She'd die at the sight of the various hazardous wastes and fluids oozed by babies and toddlers.


OMG I remember my wife hanging out with some other moms all with newborns and somebody had something on their shirt:

PERSON 1: Is that chocolate on your shirt?

PERSON 2: (Takes some and tastes it) I don't know? 

PERSON 3: Was that poo? 

PERSON 2: Umm there is more over here! 

PERSON 1: Definitely poo!

PERSON 2: Did I just taste poo?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

badsanta said:


> OMG I remember my wife hanging out with some other moms all with newborns and somebody had something on their shirt:
> 
> PERSON 1: Is that chocolate on your shirt?
> 
> ...


Run, do not walk, to the nearest urologist, OP! RUUUUN!

I once got a phone call to please come help a friend. He was alone with his children and fell asleep reading. The 3 and 5 year olds covered the furniture and carpet in a mix of syrup and powdered Nestle chocolate. The baby removed his diaper and covered himself, his toys, and his entire playpen in poo. Do you have any idea how hard it is to clean poo from mesh??


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Lord, if a woman is squeamish about her own cervical mucus, she'd have some real issues with the pregnancy and birth process. She'd die at the sight of the various hazardous wastes and fluids oozed by babies and toddlers.


Tell that to my wife.

Wont touch herself down there because its sticky and icky.

Found out she's less than enamored with semen as Im guessing its sticky and icky too.

Had no problem with any of that with our kids.

Yippee.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Would never have worked for us. W's cycles were crazy erratic and terrible mind numbing pain from PMS and endometriosis... tracking that would be an exercise in futility. We learned a great deal about the whole ovulation process when we went through fertilization treatments. Very mystical and magical process - I kid you not. Assisted pregnancy makes you realize doctors can only slightly influence the process - so much is out of their hands. It's pretty miraculous anyone is ever born. The only sure way to get pregnant is to be a teen girl living in a trailer park. Maybe we should have tried sex in a trailer park before going through in vitro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Lon said:


> You can disagree if you want, but even Planned Parenthood states that when perfect practice is followed the withdrawal method is 96% effective (that is, 4% of couples that rely on this method alone will experience a pregnancy within one year).


Sure....trust an organization that makes a living killing babies.....

Sheeeesh......


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> Sure....trust an organization that makes a living killing babies.....
> 
> Sheeeesh......


Not that putting my trust in some organization is what this thread is about at all, and though it's completely irrelevant to my concern, what we be a more credible source of factual information regarding this statistic, in your opinion? 

It doesn't really matter to me anyway if it's 96% vs 80% vs whatever, I'm aware of the risk and I understand the basic physiological reasons why it carries risk of pregnancy even compared to other methods. This is the method that works for me and my partner, my query is really about what am I missing out on using this method with regard to my sexual fulfillment with my partner compared to either no contraception or permanent sterilization.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> I have one Pill baby and one condom baby. Turns out, real world use of BC is less effective than lab studies. Who knew, eh? :surprise:
> 
> Having spent countless hours researching, you are correct. The CDC and the WHO agree that the Fertility Awareness method is highly effective. In fact, used correctly, it is as effective as hormonal methods. The problem is user error.


Absolutely true.

Most women are not able to track their own fertility. Because it takes time, educating themselves on how to do it, and yes, as another poster pointed out, the mucous test and other similar tests are critical. I find it unbelievable that any woman would be freaked out by the tackiness/fertility of her own vaginal mucous. Really?

Guess that would not be a woman who swallows during a blow job.  

Bottom line - if you are that in tune with your body, then yes, you can do your own birth control. The vast majority of people aren't. 

I have three children with my ex-husband. We "planned" each of them. Right down to gender (yes, you can incorporate significant odds for one gender or another in the process if you want - it's not foolproof though). We had 2 boys close together (they are 21 and 20 years old now), then planned a daughter (she is 16 now).

With my fourth child, my second daughter, was the only time I was on chemical birth control at the time. Yes, they do fail, and yes, I took antibiotics for strep the month prior which rendered the chemical BC much less effective. And I got pregnant with my daughter - after my divorce and with my long term boyfriend at the time. She died at birth.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

@Hope Shimmers, I am so sorry for your loss.

My eldest DD is my Pill baby. She was conceived when I was prescribed antibiotics for a lung infection. My doctor and pharmacist both knew I was on the Pill and neither warned me to use a back up method. I didn't find out about the antibiotic and Pill interaction being a problem until years later.

Never did pinpoint the reason for the condom failure. Condoms were used consistently, but my 2nd DD exists, so something went wrong somewhere.

My son was a "we'll take our chances" baby. I had my tubal done immediately after his birth. So much uninhibited sex since. So much.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> @Hope Shimmers, I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> My eldest DD is my Pill baby. She was conceived when I was prescribed antibiotics for a lung infection. My doctor and pharmacist both knew I was on the Pill and neither warned me to use a back up method. I didn't find out about the antibiotic and Pill interaction being a problem until years later.
> 
> ...


Thanks @MJJEAN

I get a little maudlin this time of year with her birthday coming up.

It doesn't surprise me that neither your doctor or pharmacist told you about the interaction. Want to know what's worse? I am both a pharmacist and a physician.  I failed myself!

We did use a back-up method (condom), well sort of. The problem was that it failed which is the reason I hate them in the first place. But I should have known better. Truth is though, I never "didn't" want her... .same as I am sure you felt the same about your kids. I wanted her from the day I found out I was pregnant until she died at birth. I was more than capable of raising her without my ex since at the time he ran the other direction.

I hope to be in your 'uninhibited sex' situation soon. As it is, I'm in limbo because at 52 years old I still haven't gone through menopause. I doubt I would be capable of conceiving, based on age alone, but I know better than to count on that. And of course I'm too old for any kind of chemical birth control and too close to menopause (I assume) to do anything drastic.


----------



## ThisIsAUserName (Sep 9, 2016)

I can sympathize 100%. My lady and I used condoms for many, many years. When she finally got on the pill, I was the happiest man alive, and she loved it too. As said many times, it's the most natural, fulfilling, bonding, and complete way to have sex with someone you love. Orgasming together is other-worldly. Baby-making roleplays, good god I feel dizzy just remembering it. Sneaking off, having a quickie, and then returning, looking at her, knowing that her body is full of my fertile juices as we stand here among these clueless people. Then having her whisper in my ear telling me how it's running down her leg. UGH!!!!!!! And yeah, the simple fact of not worrying is worth it's weight in gold alone.

Then we realized the pill was doing bad things to her body. So she stopped. Now we pull out, and let me tell you, it's like stuffing a potato into the tailpipe of a Ferrari. Nothing has stunted our sex lives more. Now, I can't lose myself in the moment because I'm scared ****less of getting her pregnant. It sucks for her because like someone said, I'm denying her pleasure at her most heightened moments. And just simply not being able to have that bonded feeling, and remembering it, just wishing we could do it....but can't. The pill screws with her, makes her gain a lot of weight and kills her sex drive. She's not keen on the IUD because she's been told too many horror stories, including a friend who got pregnant anyway with an IUD... 

It's a little different, but can still fulfill SOME of the things....have you considered trying anal with her? It was actually her idea, because she misses my cum being inside her a lot. We've done anal a few times in the past, but lately she's been all about it. She's a little sensitive at first, so I have to go slowly and gently, but after a minute or so she gets into it. She came once while I was inside her, and I thought she was going to pinch my d--- off!


----------



## ad356 (Feb 8, 2017)

there is nothing natural about a condom and i find the stupid things take nearly all of the pleasure out of sex. i want to feel my wife and not some stupid condom. i love having sex with her love the two of us just going at it till i loose all control and finish inside. its a wonderful experience if its with someone who you completely 100% trust. the pill has worked well for the last 6 years but she had to come off of it because she has high blood pressure. i was going to have a vasectomy done but she expressed to me that she has a very strong want of another child. im going to honor my wife and we will continue to have sex as we always have had sex. no protection, no pill, and if we have another baby that makes two..... the nest will be full and i will get the vasactomy at that point. we are 35 years old and if she wants another the time is now before her body says NO. i will never use a condom with my wife whom i trust completely. frankly i dont want to be "protected" from her. i want unprotected sex with my wife i insist upon it. i want to be as close to her as possible during sex and a condom separates me from her. she feels the same way, she doesn't want to be separated from me with a piece of latex. 

so i changed my mind and if she truely wants another baby im going to be a dad all over again. i will try damn hard to get her pregnant so she can have what she feels is a complete life with me. combining our two bodies to make another human life is incredible.

if you dont want to have another baby consider UID, birth control pills, ect...... but if your happily married and have complete and total trust in her i dont know why would wouldnt want to find a way to finish inside without wearing one of those stupid rubber things. i cant remember the last time i even bought those things, and i would probably have used less then a handful of them the entire 16 years we have been together. we have a completely monogamous, implicitly trusting marriage and i have no use for barrier methods of birth control. i dont want a barrier between us


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> *Lord, if a woman is squeamish about her own cervical mucus, she'd have some real issues with the pregnancy and birth process. She'd die at the sight of the various hazardous wastes and fluids oozed by babies and toddlers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the substance, I think it's the word "mucus" that makes the Kristin Wiig in me come out. It sort of makes me squirm.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

First 15 years of our marriage I used condoms. When we met she was on the pill but it made her very emotional so I told her to stop taking it. I didn't like it, but I made it work and still managed to have awesome sex. We finally tried for a kid (and had one) and having to return back to protected sex SUCKED!
I don't know why I waited so long, but a few years later I got a vasectomy and wished I'd done it sooner. Of course, I had to wait to be sure she didn't want more kids.

I really wouldn't be reluctant. It was super simple to go to the urologist, get the lecture "Are you SURE you're done with kids," and schedule the procedure a few weeks later. They say you have to ejaculate about 30 times to clear the sperm, so I had fun encouraging her to help me do that.

IDK, it's a pretty simple answer. If you know you're not having kids, do it. Then it's like the best thing ever.


----------

